# New & Improved Hensley Hitch?



## MJRey

I was browsing around on Ebay and I stumbled on this supposedly new and improved Hensley Hitch. Apparently the original designer (J. Hensley) has left the original company, designed an updated hitch and has a new company to manufacture and sell it. The link to the Ebay auction with some information is attached. I tried to find some more info on the web and I only came across some message threads on some other RV related sites. I couldn't find a website for the new company so it's hard to know if this is a legitimate company. I don't think I'd drop $2,000 on something like this unless I knew more about the company. I'm not really in the market for a new hitch right now but it will be interesting to see what happens when there is some more competition. I thought the patent for the original Hensley design had another year to run but maybe this new company has the rights to the design.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Used-Hensle...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bentpixel

I found this link to ProPride. I am disappointed that this "improvement" could not be offered as an upgrade. I would need more info to be sure but the new hitch looks like it is closer to the ground than the HA. I scraped once on a city street. (My fault ) 
But I would not want to lose another inch of clearance. OTOH, the price is better. (







)

Scott


----------



## Sayonara

Hmmm. Im going to keep an eye on this....


----------



## PDX_Doug

Interesting.

My first thought on looking at the photos - especially the one with all the parts laid out - was "Wow! That's a lot of weight!" It almost looks like you would need a couple of wheels just to hold the hitch up.









And I'm sorry, but even if it's a grand less than a Hensley, I still have a hard time swallowing four figures for a hitch. I know, I know... I'm just saying.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Herbicidal

Ron Estrada from Hensley joined Tundra Solutions and posted in the towing forum. Then, Sean Woodruff (former VP of Hensley and owner of a 2008 Tundra







) posted back about his new company ProPride and that he is not adding to the 'old' design but "fixing problems with it" and that it will be "Not more expensive. Less expensive". It will be interesting to see how the new company and product will do. Competition benefits us all.


----------



## Y-Guy

Ack! Sean Woodruff


----------



## Oregon_Camper

That auction has 53 "views"....wonder how many of them are from Outbackers.com members. The guys selling this must be excited to see that much traffic to his auction.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Y-Guy said:


> Ack! Sean Woodruff


Should we ask?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Ack! Sean Woodruff


Should we ask?









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Yea...I mean to ask that as well...


----------



## fspieg

PDX_Doug said:


> Interesting.
> 
> My first thought on looking at the photos - especially the one with all the parts laid out - was "Wow! That's a lot of weight!" It almost looks like you would need a couple of wheels just to hold the hitch up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sorry, but even if it's a grand less than a Hensley, I still have a hard time swallowing four figures for a hitch. I know, I know... I'm just saying.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


*X2*

Lot's of parts. This makes a 5er look even better. I guess I'm just to a point where I want to get out of having to deal with a rear pull hitch. After watching folks in the camp grounds come and go all summer with 5er's we both have the fever real bad.


----------



## PDX_Doug

fspieg said:


> This makes a 5er look even better. I guess I'm just to a point where I want to get out of having to deal with a rear pull hitch. After watching folks in the camp grounds come and go all summer with 5er's we both have the fever real bad.


I understand there are some pretty sweet new Sydney 5er's coming out soon. Just a thought.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

fspieg said:


> Interesting.
> 
> My first thought on looking at the photos - especially the one with all the parts laid out - was "Wow! That's a lot of weight!" It almost looks like you would need a couple of wheels just to hold the hitch up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sorry, but even if it's a grand less than a Hensley, I still have a hard time swallowing four figures for a hitch. I know, I know... I'm just saying.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


*X2*

Lot's of parts. This makes a 5er look even better. I guess I'm just to a point where I want to get out of having to deal with a rear pull hitch. After watching folks in the camp grounds come and go all summer with 5er's we both have the fever real bad.
[/quote]

(and his next post will be)

*** For Sale - 2007 Outback Sidney 27RLS Equal-i-zer hitch ***


----------



## Sean Woodruff

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ack! Sean Woodruff


Should we ask?









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Yea...I mean to ask that as well...
[/quote]

ACK!

Maybe I should ask?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Hi Sean! Welcome to Outbackers!








Your reputation proceeds you!









Seriously... Always glad to have another Outbacker in the family. The fact that the new guy always buys the beer, may have something to do with that.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sean Woodruff

PDX_Doug said:


> Hi Sean! Welcome to Outbackers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your reputation proceeds you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously... Always glad to have another Outbacker in the family. The fact that the new guy always buys the beer, may have something to do with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Thanks for the welcome, Doug.

It looks like I previously must have torqued someone off. SO, apologies are in order for that.

Anyway, I'll post whenever I have something of value to contribute.

Thanks again.


----------



## fspieg

Oregon_Camper said:


> Interesting.
> 
> My first thought on looking at the photos - especially the one with all the parts laid out - was "Wow! That's a lot of weight!" It almost looks like you would need a couple of wheels just to hold the hitch up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sorry, but even if it's a grand less than a Hensley, I still have a hard time swallowing four figures for a hitch. I know, I know... I'm just saying.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


*X2*

Lot's of parts. This makes a 5er look even better. I guess I'm just to a point where I want to get out of having to deal with a rear pull hitch. After watching folks in the camp grounds come and go all summer with 5er's we both have the fever real bad.
[/quote]

(and his next post will be)

*** For Sale - 2007 Outback Sidney 27RLS Equal-i-zer hitch ***
[/quote]

Wife's brother wants it.


----------



## PDX_Doug

fspieg said:


> Interesting.
> 
> My first thought on looking at the photos - especially the one with all the parts laid out - was "Wow! That's a lot of weight!" It almost looks like you would need a couple of wheels just to hold the hitch up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sorry, but even if it's a grand less than a Hensley, I still have a hard time swallowing four figures for a hitch. I know, I know... I'm just saying.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


*X2*

Lot's of parts. This makes a 5er look even better. I guess I'm just to a point where I want to get out of having to deal with a rear pull hitch. After watching folks in the camp grounds come and go all summer with 5er's we both have the fever real bad.
[/quote]

(and his next post will be)

*** For Sale - 2007 Outback Sidney 27RLS Equal-i-zer hitch ***
[/quote]

Wife's brother wants it.








[/quote]
Ohh... Built in buyer! Does it get any better?
When do you take delivery?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan

fspieg said:


> Lot's of parts. This makes a 5er look even better. I guess I'm just to a point where I want to get out of having to deal with a rear pull hitch. After watching folks in the camp grounds come and go all summer with 5er's we both have the fever real bad.


I couldn't have said it better. Last I looked at the Hensley, they were an engineering marvel, but looked like a pain to use. I've used both bumper pulls and a 5'er, and a 5'er is so much easier and quicker to hitch up. The only main disadvantages the the 5er as I see it are cutting in on corners (makes parking lots a real pain!) and that the hitches are approaching _$1000_.


----------



## wolfwood

Nathan said:


> Lot's of parts. This makes a 5er look even better. I guess I'm just to a point where I want to get out of having to deal with a rear pull hitch. After watching folks in the camp grounds come and go all summer with 5er's we both have the fever real bad.


I couldn't have said it better. Last I looked at the Hensley, they were an engineering marvel, but looked like a pain to use. I've used both bumper pulls and a 5'er, and a 5'er is so much easier and quicker to hitch up. The only main disadvantages the the 5er as I see it are cutting in on corners (makes parking lots a real pain!) and that the hitches are approaching _$1000_.







[/quote]

All discussions about price aside -

We have a Hensley Arrow and absolutely LOVE it. Kath & I hitch it up in one smooth backing pass, tighten down the bars, and we're good to go. There is nothing about it that is a "pain to use" and certainly nothing that even comes close to what I've read on here about the amount of adjusting or "dialing in" that you guys all need to do to the "other" hitches in order to get them "set up right". Then add in the fact that there is NO (can not be any) sway - EVER, perfect tracking, AND reality that our bumper-hitch camper tows like a 5'er (except for that "cutting in on corners...parking lots are a pain" business...doesn't do that!)). Not only do we NOT have any regrets, we also haven't seen any need for "improvement".


----------



## Oregon_Camper

fspieg said:


> Wife's brother wants it.


That sure makes your decision a LOT easier!!!


----------



## Nathan

wolfwood said:


> ... Kath & I hitch it up in one smooth backing pass, tighten down the bars, and we're good to go. There is nothing about it that is a "pain to use" and certainly nothing that even comes close to what I've read on here about the amount of adjusting or "dialing in" that you guys all need to do to the "other" hitches in order to get them "set up right". Then add in the fact that there is NO (can not be any) sway - EVER, perfect tracking, AND reality that our bumper-hitch camper tows like a 5'er (except for that "cutting in on corners...parking lots are a pain" business). Not only do we NOT have any regrets, we also haven't seen any need for "improvement".


Hitching up solo is a marriage saver for me.








My next truck WILL have an integrated backup camera, but there are still the WDH bars to deal with... Nope, the next trailer will most likely have a pin, but that's still a ways off.


----------



## Reverie

Well, the nice thing about Outbackers is we never carry a grudge. We may "haul" the grudge, but we are way to lazy to carry the darn thing....

Reverie


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

From what I have read, the Hensley Patent expired (I didn't know they had an expiration date on patents







) and now there will be a flood (?) of the Hensley style hitching system. I guess we'll see...


----------



## Sean Woodruff

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> From what I have read, the Hensley Patent expired (I didn't know they had an expiration date on patents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and now there will be a flood (?) of the Hensley style hitching system. I guess we'll see...


That is true about the old design. There is a patent on parts of the new design. These are the patents I licensed from Jim Hensley.


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> ....I didn't know they had an expiration date on patents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


Cops!!!!!
















...and based on what Sean has told us...those "new parts" (and maybe others) are also under patent (held by Jim Hensley) and would need to be licensed from him in order for the "user" to be able to build a truly "Hensley-style system" and avoid being slapped with a patent infringement claim ... ergo. There shouldn't be such a flood ....

Either way, Kevin. You & I know we have the real McCoy!!!


----------



## Jeannie

wolfwood said:


> Lot's of parts. This makes a 5er look even better. I guess I'm just to a point where I want to get out of having to deal with a rear pull hitch. After watching folks in the camp grounds come and go all summer with 5er's we both have the fever real bad.


I couldn't have said it better. Last I looked at the Hensley, they were an engineering marvel, but looked like a pain to use. I've used both bumper pulls and a 5'er, and a 5'er is so much easier and quicker to hitch up. The only main disadvantages the the 5er as I see it are cutting in on corners (makes parking lots a real pain!) and that the hitches are approaching _$1000_.







[/quote]

All discussions about price aside -

We have a Hensley Arrow and absolutely LOVE it. Kath & I hitch it up in one smooth backing pass, tighten down the bars, and we're good to go. There is nothing about it that is a "pain to use" and certainly nothing that even comes close to what I've read on here about the amount of adjusting or "dialing in" that you guys all need to do to the "other" hitches in order to get them "set up right". Then add in the fact that there is NO (can not be any) sway - EVER, perfect tracking, AND reality that our bumper-hitch camper tows like a 5'er (except for that "cutting in on corners...parking lots are a pain" business...doesn't do that!)). Not only do we NOT have any regrets, we also haven't seen any need for "improvement".
[/quote]

x2. The Hensley is not a pain to use at all. Just different. Once you get the hang of hooking up it takes far less time than other hitches. I would not want to tow without one ever again.


----------



## Nathan

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> From what I have read, the Hensley Patent expired (I didn't know they had an expiration date on patents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and now there will be a flood (?) of the Hensley style hitching system. I guess we'll see...


Patent Law is a very interesting subject. Patents are designed to protect the inventor for 20 years (generally...). While doing that, they make the invention details available to the general public so others can see how it works. In this way, it encourages the inventor to come up with an even better mousetrap before their patent expires, and also gives a jump start to other inventors so they don't have to reinvent the wheel. The result is the inventor is allowed to some exclusive profit for a time and the public wins because development is stimulated in this area.

Now, as for the flood of competitors, it all depends on the buisness case and I guess time will tell there. If this new hitch is that much better and takes most of the demand, there may not be the flood people are expecting.


----------



## PDX_Doug

I suppose one way they could get that flood of people, would be to set the price point more in line with the primary competition (i.e.: Reese DualCam and Equal-i-zer). Whether the hitch is better or not (we can, and I'm sure will, debate that forever), it's not 4-5 times better. Nor is it 4-5 times more expensive to manufacture.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan

PDX_Doug said:


> I suppose one way they could get that flood of people, would be to set the price point more in line with the primary competition (i.e.: Reese DualCam and Equal-i-zer). Whether the hitch is better or not (we can, and I'm sure will, debate that forever), it's not 4-5 times better. Nor is it 4-5 times more expensive to manufacture.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


And that takes us to another interesting topic: Economics (That old supply and demand thing). I still remember taking Econ 201 at school. The whole section was engineers and the TA kept getting frusterated because we were using Calculus to calculate the area under the curve. He kept telling us that we shouldn't use Calc until the 300 level course







.
Either way you calculate it though, it isn't rocket science. It also shouldn't be that difficult for a company with large scale manufacturing capabilities to knock those out rather inexpensively. It's probably twice the steel of a Dual cam, so I could see a price as high as ~$900


----------



## Sean Woodruff

Nathan said:


> I suppose one way they could get that flood of people, would be to set the price point more in line with the primary competition (i.e.: Reese DualCam and Equal-i-zer). Whether the hitch is better or not (we can, and I'm sure will, debate that forever), it's not 4-5 times better. Nor is it 4-5 times more expensive to manufacture.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


And that takes us to another interesting topic: Economics (That old supply and demand thing). I still remember taking Econ 201 at school. The whole section was engineers and the TA kept getting frusterated because we were using Calculus to calculate the area under the curve. He kept telling us that we shouldn't use Calc until the 300 level course







.
Either way you calculate it though, it isn't rocket science. It also shouldn't be that difficult for a company with large scale manufacturing capabilities to knock those out rather inexpensively. It's probably twice the steel of a Dual cam, so I could see a price as high as ~$900
[/quote]

Interesting comments. As you might guess I have heard this for years. I'm not going to attempt to persuade anyone away from their point of view but here are some of the details.

There are over 150 individual parts that go into building the hitch. A conventional hitch has nowhere near that many parts.

I would absolutely LOVE to be able to sell them at $900 but that wouldn't even cover the cost of making them. A retail price of $900, in the RV industry, equates to a manufactured cost of under $400. That's just the way the industry is set up... manufacturer, distributor, dealer, customer. The distributor and the dealer want their 30% just to talk about a product, let alone sell it.

The "competition" already had this product design BEFORE Hensley Mfg. was established and decided to return it to Jim Hensley because it was too complicated for them to manufacture in relation to the other hitches they were selling.

If anyone has a shop and can make this hitch for under $500 I'm all ears and we can sell thousands! I'd love to talk to you and send you the engineering drawings for a quote.


----------



## Nathan

Sean Woodruff said:


> Interesting comments. As you might guess I have heard this for years. I'm not going to attempt to persuade anyone away from their point of view but here are some of the details.
> 
> There are over 150 individual parts that go into building the hitch. A conventional hitch has nowhere near that many parts.
> 
> I would absolutely LOVE to be able to sell them at $900 but that wouldn't even cover the cost of making them. A retail price of $900, in the RV industry, equates to a manufactured cost of under $400. That's just the way the industry is set up... manufacturer, distributor, dealer, customer. The distributor and the dealer want their 30% just to talk about a product, let alone sell it.
> 
> The "competition" already had this product design BEFORE Hensley Mfg. was established and decided to return it to Jim Hensley because it was too complicated for them to manufacture in relation to the other hitches they were selling.
> 
> If anyone has a shop and can make this hitch for under $500 I'm all ears and we can sell thousands! I'd love to talk to you and send you the engineering drawings for a quote.


Sean,

I'm sure you understand it's about volume and as soon as someone starts talking about a "shop" it is expensive. I was referring to a factory with a high level of automation. That's the whole problem with the RV industry.... volumes are too low to be able to do effective mass production. Now, picking a car at random.... I'll bet the engine in the Chevy Malibu doesn't cost GM much over $500 to produce. Thousands of parts, with many machined to micron level tolerances. The difference is they may make 500,000 copies a year and therefore have invested in the automation to be able to make them very inexpensively...

Anyway, good luck with the new hitch! I think we're all interested to see the improvements.


----------



## Sean Woodruff

Nathan said:


> Sean,
> 
> I'm sure you understand it's about volume and as soon as someone starts talking about a "shop" it is expensive. I was referring to a factory with a high level of automation. That's the whole problem with the RV industry.... volumes are too low to be able to do effective mass production. Now, picking a car at random.... I'll bet the engine in the Chevy Malibu doesn't cost GM much over $500 to produce. Thousands of parts, with many machined to micron level tolerances. The difference is they may make 500,000 copies a year and therefore have invested in the automation to be able to make them very inexpensively...
> 
> Anyway, good luck with the new hitch! I think we're all interested to see the improvements.


Nathan, you're RIGHT ON point here! You state the exact problem. Even if every single TT produced in every year had one of these hitches on it we'd only be talking about 150,000 a year.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Sean Woodruff said:


> I suppose one way they could get that flood of people, would be to set the price point more in line with the primary competition (i.e.: Reese DualCam and Equal-i-zer). Whether the hitch is better or not (we can, and I'm sure will, debate that forever), it's not 4-5 times better. Nor is it 4-5 times more expensive to manufacture.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


And that takes us to another interesting topic: Economics (That old supply and demand thing). I still remember taking Econ 201 at school. The whole section was engineers and the TA kept getting frusterated because we were using Calculus to calculate the area under the curve. He kept telling us that we shouldn't use Calc until the 300 level course







.
Either way you calculate it though, it isn't rocket science. It also shouldn't be that difficult for a company with large scale manufacturing capabilities to knock those out rather inexpensively. It's probably twice the steel of a Dual cam, so I could see a price as high as ~$900
[/quote]

Interesting comments. As you might guess I have heard this for years. I'm not going to attempt to persuade anyone away from their point of view but here are some of the details.

There are over 150 individual parts that go into building the hitch. A conventional hitch has nowhere near that many parts.

I would absolutely LOVE to be able to sell them at $900 but that wouldn't even cover the cost of making them. A retail price of $900, in the RV industry, equates to a manufactured cost of under $400. That's just the way the industry is set up... manufacturer, distributor, dealer, customer. The distributor and the dealer want their 30% just to talk about a product, let alone sell it.

The "competition" already had this product design BEFORE Hensley Mfg. was established and decided to return it to Jim Hensley because it was too complicated for them to manufacture in relation to the other hitches they were selling.

If anyone has a shop and can make this hitch for under $500 I'm all ears and we can sell thousands! I'd love to talk to you and send you the engineering drawings for a quote.
[/quote]
All good points, Sean. And please don't misunderstand me, I think the Hensley is a fantastic hitch. Probably the best on the market. Really.

And yet, I can sit at this personal computer, containing thousands of pieces, many of which are manufactured and assembled to tolerances approaching the atomic level. Millions of transistors carefully assembled into a chip smaller than my finger nail. Pieces that have been built by a string of machines costing in the millions of dollars apiece, and with a life expectancy of a year or two before they are obsolete. And those machines are manned and constantly fussed over by an army of highly skilled - and highly paid - human engineers. And what did this wonder of manufacturing technology cost me? After passing through the profit motivated hands of manufacturer, distributor and retailer? Under $1,000.

I don't know... Tough sell.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sean Woodruff

PDX_Doug said:


> All good points, Sean. And please don't misunderstand me, I think the Hensley is a fantastic hitch. Probably the best on the market. Really.
> 
> And yet, I can sit at this personal computer, containing thousands of pieces, many of which are manufactured and assembled to tolerances approaching the atomic level. Millions of transistors carefully assembled into a chip smaller than my finger nail. Pieces that have been built by a string of machines costing in the millions of dollars apiece, and with a life expectancy of a year or two before they are obsolete. And those machines are manned and constantly fussed over by an army of highly skilled - and highly paid - human engineers. And what did this wonder of manufacturing technology cost me? After passing through the profit motivated hands of manufacturer, distributor and retailer? Under $1,000.
> 
> I don't know... Tough sell.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I completely understand Doug but it goes back to the volume problem Nathan mentioned. Computers only dropped to that price point when the volumes went up. My first computer cost me over $5000 and it wasn't half the computer I am sitting here using now that cost me $1000.

I think we're all in agreement here. I just wanted to speak up about what some people think is a huge profit margin being pocketed on these hitches. It isn't. I have cut my new hitch retail price by $500, as compared to the old design, by keeping dead weight overhead out of it. Not by the cost of goods in the hitch.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Sean Woodruff said:


> I think we're all in agreement here. I just wanted to speak up about what some people think is a huge profit margin being pocketed on these hitches. It isn't. I have cut my new hitch retail price by $500, as compared to the old design, by keeping dead weight overhead out of it. Not by the cost of goods in the hitch.


Fair enough, Sean. And as one business man, to another, I wish you and your business well and hope you sell a million of 'em!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sean Woodruff

PDX_Doug said:


> Fair enough, Sean. And as one business man, to another, I wish you and your business well and hope you sell a million of 'em!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Thanks for the well wishes, Doug. I appreciate them.

Anytime you want to "talk" business, just let me know. It's one of my favorite things to do even when it doesn't involve my specific business.


----------



## fspieg

PDX_Doug said:


> This makes a 5er look even better. I guess I'm just to a point where I want to get out of having to deal with a rear pull hitch. After watching folks in the camp grounds come and go all summer with 5er's we both have the fever real bad.


I understand there are some pretty sweet new Sydney 5er's coming out soon. Just a thought.









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

If they have new product coming their sure being quiet. Don't even have 2008 brochures yet.


----------



## fspieg

PDX_Doug said:


> Interesting.
> 
> My first thought on looking at the photos - especially the one with all the parts laid out - was "Wow! That's a lot of weight!" It almost looks like you would need a couple of wheels just to hold the hitch up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sorry, but even if it's a grand less than a Hensley, I still have a hard time swallowing four figures for a hitch. I know, I know... I'm just saying.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


*X2*

Lot's of parts. This makes a 5er look even better. I guess I'm just to a point where I want to get out of having to deal with a rear pull hitch. After watching folks in the camp grounds come and go all summer with 5er's we both have the fever real bad.
[/quote]

(and his next post will be)

*** For Sale - 2007 Outback Sidney 27RLS Equal-i-zer hitch ***
[/quote]

Wife's brother wants it.








[/quote]
Ohh... Built in buyer! Does it get any better?
When do you take delivery?









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

For many reasons selling something like this to a relative is not always a good thing.


----------



## wolfwood

Doug? Talk "business"? That'd be wayyyyy too much time spent thinking about Outbacks, Outbacking, Outbackers, Outbarkers. Oh Wait! .That IS what you do 24/7 isn't it, my friend? Wasn't there just recently discussion about that? Something about "desk clearing" and a year-end "bonus" check (didn't your friend, O/C, check that out and eventually clarified that to read "severance"?)


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> Doug? Talk "business"? That'd be wayyyyy too much time spent thinking about Outbacks, Outbacking, Outbackers, Outbarkers. Oh Wait! .That IS what you do 24/7 isn't it, my friend? Wasn't there just recently discussion about that? Something about "desk clearing" and a year-end "bonus" check (didn't your friend, O/C, check that out and eventually clarified that to read "severance"?)


Simple guidance escapes him eh?


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> Doug? Talk "business"? That'd be wayyyyy too much time spent thinking about Outbacks, Outbacking, Outbackers, Outbarkers. Oh Wait! .That IS what you do 24/7 isn't it, my friend? Wasn't there just recently discussion about that? Something about "desk clearing" and a year-end "bonus" check (didn't your friend, O/C, check that out and eventually clarified that to read "severance"?)


Simple guidance escapes him eh?








[/quote]







You tru to help a guy and see the thanks you get!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> Doug? Talk "business"? That'd be wayyyyy too much time spent thinking about Outbacks, Outbacking, Outbackers, Outbarkers. Oh Wait! .That IS what you do 24/7 isn't it, my friend? Wasn't there just recently discussion about that? Something about "desk clearing" and a year-end "bonus" check (didn't your friend, O/C, check that out and eventually clarified that to read "severance"?)


Simple guidance escapes him eh?








[/quote]







You tru to help a guy and see the thanks you get!








[/quote]

...you can led a horse to water.


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> Doug? Talk "business"? That'd be wayyyyy too much time spent thinking about Outbacks, Outbacking, Outbackers, Outbarkers. Oh Wait! .That IS what you do 24/7 isn't it, my friend? Wasn't there just recently discussion about that? Something about "desk clearing" and a year-end "bonus" check (didn't your friend, O/C, check that out and eventually clarified that to read "severance"?)


Simple guidance escapes him eh?







[/quote]







You tru to help a guy and see the thanks you get!







[/quote]
...you can led a horse to water.







[/quote]

And a REALLY creative trainer can even make him drink....


----------



## emsley3

I know there is not much time left in the year but I received a postcard from ProPride in the mail yesterday advertising $500.00 off when you order in 2007. Brings the cost down to $1,997 plus s/h. In looking at the Hensley website, that puts this hitch at $1,000 less.

Paul


----------



## PDX_Doug

wolfwood said:


> Doug? Talk "business"? That'd be wayyyyy too much time spent thinking about Outbacks, Outbacking, Outbackers, Outbarkers. Oh Wait! .That IS what you do 24/7 isn't it, my friend? Wasn't there just recently discussion about that? Something about "desk clearing" and a year-end "bonus" check (didn't your friend, O/C, check that out and eventually clarified that to read "severance"?)


Simple guidance escapes him eh?







[/quote]







You tru to help a guy and see the thanks you get!







[/quote]
...you can led a horse to water.







[/quote]

And a REALLY creative trainer can even make him drink....








[/quote]
Did someone mention KoolAide?


----------



## Sean Woodruff

emsley3 said:


> I know there is not much time left in the year but I received a postcard from ProPride in the mail yesterday advertising $500.00 off when you order in 2007. Brings the cost down to $1,997 plus s/h. In looking at the Hensley website, that puts this hitch at $1,000 less.
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul,

Yes, I am taking orders at $1997 plus shipping until the end of the year. These orders will not be billed until I begin shipping all the orders at the end of January or beginning of Feb. Some people have ordered and asked that I ship them in March or April. That is the same deal. I won't charge until the day the hitch ships. The money back guarantee also begins when the hitch is installed.

As a side note... can you believe that card only just arrived in certain parts of the country when it was mailed at the beginning of the month?


----------



## johnp

I got my card on Friday. SO just how did you get my name and address







From the H/A database I would quess. Will the turning radius be any better with the new hitch. As much as I liked the H/A after a couple of broken shear bolts and dents in my bumper from the jacks it went back to the wonderful world of ebay. I need to be able to jacknife the truck/trailer in my circle to back it in.

Good luck with the new design
John


----------



## Sean Woodruff

johnp2000 said:


> I got my card on Friday. SO just how did you get my name and address
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the H/A database I would quess. Will the turning radius be any better with the new hitch. As much as I liked the H/A after a couple of broken shear bolts and dents in my bumper from the jacks it went back to the wonderful world of ebay. I need to be able to jacknife the truck/trailer in my circle to back it in.
> 
> Good luck with the new design
> John


No, I purchased a list of travel trailer owners. It's kind of amazing the lists we are all on in this world. Had nothing to do with Hensley Mfg.

The turning radius will not be any greater. However, there are no struts to push the frame brackets back toward the trailer and shear the bolts. The jacks are also on top of the frame and not outboard like with the Arrow.

Thanks for the good luck. I appreciate it.


----------



## Carey

Hey Sean, How far does your hitch extend the ball? Just wondering.. How will it work in a dip situation, like when the trailer is higher or lower than the tow vehicle? Does it have any limits in those situations?

I'm also starting a hitch biz. I'm patenting a hitch with a set of wheels to support the tongue weight. (self supporting hitch) I guess we are going to be competitors.. lol I'm just a couple months behind ya.. Mine is due out March 1st.

Best of Luck with your hitch... Youll sell a bunch!

Carey


----------



## Sean Woodruff

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Hey Sean, How far does your hitch extend the ball? Just wondering.. How will it work in a dip situation, like when the trailer is higher or lower than the tow vehicle? Does it have any limits in those situations?
> 
> I'm also starting a hitch biz. I'm patenting a hitch with a set of wheels to support the tongue weight. (self supporting hitch) I guess we are going to be competitors.. lol I'm just a couple months behind ya.. Mine is due out March 1st.
> 
> Best of Luck with your hitch... Youll sell a bunch!
> 
> Carey


Hi Carey,

The hitch pivots around an axis that runs through the hitch ball from side to side. That allows the trailer to be towed through dips in the road or over hills like railroad tracks.

It sounds like you are taking care of a completely different problem so we probably won't be competing much. Let me know if there's anything I can do to help. With over ten years in the industry I have quite a few contacts and ideas about the business side of things.

Give me a call sometime and we can talk.


----------



## Carey

Sean Woodruff said:


> Hey Sean, How far does your hitch extend the ball? Just wondering.. How will it work in a dip situation, like when the trailer is higher or lower than the tow vehicle? Does it have any limits in those situations?
> 
> I'm also starting a hitch biz. I'm patenting a hitch with a set of wheels to support the tongue weight. (self supporting hitch) I guess we are going to be competitors.. lol I'm just a couple months behind ya.. Mine is due out March 1st.
> 
> Best of Luck with your hitch... Youll sell a bunch!
> 
> Carey


Hi Carey,

The hitch pivots around an axis that runs through the hitch ball from side to side. That allows the trailer to be towed through dips in the road or over hills like railroad tracks.

It sounds like you are taking care of a completely different problem so we probably won't be competing much. Let me know if there's anything I can do to help. With over ten years in the industry I have quite a few contacts and ideas about the business side of things.

Give me a call sometime and we can talk.
[/quote]

Just the way the hensley and yours looks from pics, looks like it would have limited travel at fore and aft angles.. Just was wondering how they did on that issue.. But I understand by the pivot.

I'll have to get a hold of ya sometime.. The business side of the project is pretty daunting to say the least.. The fun part was inventing and building all the different models. The not so fun part is getting all the business aspects done properly. Its been a great learning experience! And a very expensive one too..

Are you just marketing your hitch yourself or are you using dealers too, or dealers only? I'm just going to do the marketing myself till I get up and running, then I hope to go to more on the dealer side, with hopes of going 100% dealer sometime if it all works out.

Great chattin with ya.. Cool to have you aboard here! Merry Xmas too!

Carey


----------



## Sean Woodruff

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Just the way the hensley and yours looks from pics, looks like it would have limited travel at fore and aft angles.. Just was wondering how they did on that issue.. But I understand by the pivot.
> 
> I'll have to get a hold of ya sometime.. The business side of the project is pretty daunting to say the least.. The fun part was inventing and building all the different models. The not so fun part is getting all the business aspects done properly. Its been a great learning experience! And a very expensive one too..
> 
> Are you just marketing your hitch yourself or are you using dealers too, or dealers only? I'm just going to do the marketing myself till I get up and running, then I hope to go to more on the dealer side, with hopes of going 100% dealer sometime if it all works out.


Hi Carey,

Sorry about the late response to this post. I let it slip over the holidays.









I am marketing both direct and through dealers. Unfortunately, with a new product you'll have to get prospective customers walking into dealerships and asking for the product before you can get any interest. I have quite a few contacts already in dealerships and write a sales and marketing column every month in RV Pro magazine that gets me quite a few others. That all helps.

Just call me anytime and we can talk about it. Just this week I have talked to two other hitch manufacturers and we just talk about the ins and outs of the business.


----------

